# Jars to put honey in, question



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Okay, I know very little about bees except I do know they are needed for pollination, and I know they make honey .

Okay, I have responded to a lady on craigslist who want canning jars / quarts to put honey in. From what I can figure out, I think she has a quanity to process as she is asking for a LOT of jars. 
I have some standard canning jars that should work. 

But I have some of the older wire bail jars and I do have new rubbers for them. Is this kind of old jar, something that she can use ? Is honey put in a water bath canner to get a seal on the lids ?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I would leave this up to the lady buying the jars as she may have a preference. Just tell her what you have available and at what price and let her decide what she wants. JMO
Catherine


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

Those would make some beautiful jars for honey. Honey is not canned like you would jelly or jam - no need for heat or presure to seal the jars as the natural anti-microbial properties of honey proclude the need for that. I simple wash the jars to sterilize, fill and screw on the lid.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

What T-Bone said.

Processing raw honey destroys the enzymes, minerals and vitamins ... and turns it into the commercialized sweet syrup we find on grocery store shelves.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you all  

Talked to the lady on the phone and because we have some distance between us, it looks like she will buy new jars. She needs a cover of some kind on them, so new will give that to her.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Talked to the lady on the phone and because we have some distance between us, it looks like she will buy new jars. She needs a cover of some kind on them, so new will give that to her.
If she is looking at canning jars , you buy new lids and screw caps and the jars are reusable ,,, a reused jar and a new are the same except the price ,,,so she must think that jars are only a one time use then toss ... some kids people .


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

ladytoysdream said:


> But I have some of the older wire bail jars and I do have new rubbers for them. Is this kind of old jar, something that she can use ? Is honey put in a water bath canner to get a seal on the lids ?


Wire bail jars would be worthless to someone wanting a seal without a new rubber and they are not easy to find. Cannot ever recall seeing honey in such a jar but it could be done. Honey doesn't need to be put through a BWB to get a seal although it could be done. Usually honey is warmed enough to flow easily into the jar and that's enough to obtain a seal.

Martin


----------

